# Have you missed any events?



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2018)

I took a hiatus and missed the winter sports event and goth event and I feel a little bummed about it.

Have you guys missed any of the events or special items? 
And, alternatively: Do you think any of the events will repeat, or there will ever be another opportunity to get the items we might've missed?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

I've pretty much missed every event in Pocket Camp... unless you count the 5 minutes I tried out the Christmas event lol


I lost interest in that game about 2 weeks after I started playing it. I've tried to get back into it but... eh..


----------



## kayleee (Feb 16, 2018)

I missed the first Garden safari event with Rover, but that’s the only one


----------



## made08 (Feb 16, 2018)

I didn't _miss_ any events but I didn't complete the Rover event and I get annoyed about it all over again whenever I look at my catalog lol. This is the first AC game where I actually really want to complete the catalog and I'm frustrated that I won't be able to now. I mean they always say the collectible items will be available again but who really knows if/when that'll happen.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 17, 2018)

I haven't missed any, the most I haven't played was a few days in a row and nothing was happening. I didn't finish the Rover Safari because I wasn't playing enough to complete it, and the catch rate was dreadful, but I still participated. I hope they eventually return, it'd be nice to get to get the rest of the Rover items. I mostly wanted his face cup. *cries*


----------



## joelmm (Feb 17, 2018)

I have not missed any events and I have all the special objects. However, I had a very bad time with the Rover event. I got it at the last moment!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2018)

The only event I didn't participate in was the Rover event because I saw everyone complaining about how hard it was and I didn't need that kind of stress in my life.  I've managed to collect all the items in the other events, though (except for the ski outfit in the winter sports event).  The gothic rose event was more difficult than the others but thanks to some generous people I was able to get all the items.  Sorry you missed so much.  Hopefully they'll bring the events back someday.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm actually not 100% sure if I missed any events because I started three weeks after the game was released. My catalog isn't missing anything from those three weeks to the best of my knowledge, and I haven't missed any event since I've started playing. I kinda figured the only thing I missed may have been a host the most, but I did have one almost immediately after I started playing from what I remember.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 17, 2018)

I haven't missed any, but the only events I got all the items from was the winter sports. I was super close to finishing the New Year event, the last two items I didn't have enough countdown bells for (or whatever it was called) and I was also close to finishing the gothic event, I also needed 2 items to finish, just didn't catch enough bats. The Rover event was super hard for me, I only got 9 out of the 22 or 24 lol.


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 18, 2018)

I haven't missed _Any_ event but the winter sports one was the first I got all items in. ( I missed 1 item in Christmas and New year and I couldn't do like, any of garden safari.. )


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

yeah the rover one -_- but then i had no idea what to do other than like grow flowers since they did bad at explaining so i only got the chair


----------



## Envy (Feb 18, 2018)

I lost interest in the game during the Christmas event, so I haven't played any of them since.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 18, 2018)

I certainly missed the Christmas event, since I first booted Pocket Camp on December 26th 2017. Aside of that, I haven't missed a single event and obtained all of the exclusive rewards up to February 11th 2018.

At that point, I stopped caring the game. Its shallow core gameplay made me feel like going through the motions, and the events hardly managed to stay engaging past its first few ones. Mechanically, the events would all function the same way and relies on the monotonous gameplay loop.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 18, 2018)

I guess the Rover one? As I only got 3 items from it (the stool, table and hat thing)


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 18, 2018)

I haven't missed any since release, my days aren't too hectic for me to not be able to fully complete the events before it ends.


----------



## Junkrat (Feb 20, 2018)

I missed a lot since my old tablet couldn't run pocket camp. I've only recently gotten a new tablet so the only event I've had the chance to participate in is the crystal one.


----------



## Ras (Feb 20, 2018)

I’ve been playing since launch, so I haven’t missed anything. I didn’t really understand the Rover event and didn’t try too hard, so I missed a lot of that. I knocked it out of the park for Lottie, though!


----------



## SharJoY (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes. I did not start the game until January.  Got up to level 50 in thegame. Had to start over


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 21, 2018)

The second half of Lottie’s event, unfortunately


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2018)

None yet. I would like a different kind though. Maybe fishing or something of the sort.


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

All the events that has anything to do with flowers


----------

